# Trip 7/6/11



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Went last night with winds calm. Water was clear, but the flounder weren't. Water was high and the tide was mostly slack. Not a good recipe for the area I gig. I ended up with six keeper fish with one over 19 inches. I guess its better than staying home. Phone won't let me attach pics. Guess I will wait till I get to my computer.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics*

Here are pics from last night.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you using a one prong gig?


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Good observation. I had a nice 4 prong gig a buddy borrowed, but he didn't secure it in his boat when he trailered it home and it bounced out the boat on the way home. I actually enjoy this because I concentrate more and I don't mind sticking my arm underneath the fish to pull it out.


----------

